# Tanith 1st and only



## were_walking_dead (Dec 8, 2010)

Evening all,

wonder if you can help, my next project in the line is to piece together a tribute to my fav imperial guard regiment (now i've mastered the green stuff)

I know the Tanith 1st and only were light infantry, wore black uniforms and liked long lasrifles and flamers but is there anything else i have missed.

I haven't made it through all the book yet so if someone could enlighten me further that would be great!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

have a look on here, site called lexicanum. Should be able to give you a lot of info


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tread Fethers (Missile Launchers) and Demo Charges are also common weapons in the Tanith regiment.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

They had knives, described as straight silver, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont forget their trade mark camo cloaks aswell. Troopers would either wear a helmet or beret, although those in the scouts would wear a cap if memory serves. Aye their bayonets/knives were called Straight Silver and were quite long. 

The men originally from Tanith have pale skin and dark hair and often sport blue tattoos. The men and woman from Verghast if i remember correctly are more fair haired, and some of the men from Belladon being ginger. Alot of the Verghast woman became some of the best snipers aswell which might be worth looking at. And another minor detail, the lasguns the Tanith used would usually have nalwood stocks, whilst the Vergahst ones would be metal and have collapsible stocks(not sure on that one, seem to remember it though), cant remember anything being mentioned about the Belladon rifles though


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Nalwood rifles for the original Tanith, regular green ones for the beladon/ vergast peeps.
Most squads contain flamers and missile launchers but some times have heavy bolters or autocannons.

If they are scouts then they would have their straight silver black to stop reflection.
They also fought alongside/ using Tanks and valkyries.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Heres some I made earlier. I used Cadian infantry platoons and just filed down the armour so it looks more compact and then made some cloaks out of green stuff.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5247190043/


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

They seem to be one of the only regiments in wh40k history to use somewhat modern, by our standards, tactics.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> They seem to be one of the only regiments in wh40k history to use somewhat modern, by our standards, tactics.


Maybe thats why they are actually good and the fact that they are an army of all veterans who excell at either, sneaking or shooting people in the head from a long way away.

But modern armies don't really belong in the batshit crazy world of 40k, they tend to be overpowered in comparison. Shame


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Hooobit said:


> Nalwood rifles for the original Tanith, regular green ones for the beladon/ vergast peeps.
> Most squads contain flamers and missile launchers but some times have heavy bolters or autocannons.


If I recall correctly, the Verghast troopers use metal skeleton stocks.

I don't recall them using bolters or autocannons (minus Bragg). They tend to favor heavy stubbers. Heavy machine guns.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Tehy almost always stick to the missile launchers, but Bragg is most of the time one of the only troopers to be shown using heavy weapons, and if he is using it (with some exceptions) then it would make sense that the rest of the regiment would have access to that kind of weaponary.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bragg was the onyl case of using one though, and it might of been just like the assault cannon which he took of a pintle somewhere, every other use of heavy weapons has been tredfeathers or heavy stubber teams


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Fair nuff. There was refference to them having meltas at some point aswell as flamers in the first book.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Not quite. Just dragging the quote out of the book:

"Gaunt observed the preparations of the Vitrians. They were drilled into larger fighting units of about twenty men each, and had fewer heavy weapons. Where heavy weapons appeared, they seemed to prefer the plasma gun. None of them had melta-guns or flamers as far as Gaunt could see. The Ghosts would take point, he decided."

It never said that the Ghosts themselves had meltas, just that the Vitrians lacked them.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Abnett seemed to have been given alot of discretion in creating the ghosts. I'd never heard of tube charges, long- las's with hotshot rounds, com beads, dual role officers (specifically the "colonal commisar" title) and tread feathers. As a matter of fact you wouldn't have to change too many details in the novels to completely remove any trace of 40k from them. Brilliant books though.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Tube charges are more or less demolition charges. Com beads isn't out of the norm. Tread fethers (notice fethers, as in feth, the Tanith tree god) are simply missile launchers. Our slang might change it to Tread screwers (or something else starting with an F, if you know what I mean). or something that screws things with treads. Like tanks.

Hot shot rounds and Gaunt's duality are distinctly Abnett, though. Ironically, hot shot rounds have come around and became part of the IG's codex based upon Abnett's works. The original source material being influenced by its derivatives. Funny, eh?


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

It does say that a Melta was used to fuse together the vitrians special armour to form a voce for the magic chaos stones tho, that along with a mention it think of meltas being activated whilst on the Maglev train. And if the vitrians haven't been spotted with them it might have come from the Ghosts.

Even the hot-shot las rifles arn't consistant, they start of as being capable of firing in full auto and not using a whole energy cell, later in the books they use a single cell in each shot and in the very first book they arn't even las rifles, the sniper are said to be using Needle lasers, i think? (if not something along those lines, deffinately the word needle was in there)


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

he Hot-Shot power pack is a specialised variant of magazine. You could use the normal one and be able to fire the Long Las something like a normal Lasgun, or you could put in a Hot-Shot power pack and expend all of the stored energy in one go. So it doesn't really contradict itself in this regard.
As for the Needle lasers, might it have been that they were using Needlers instead? They are very different weapons, firing an incredibly thin 'needle' of...stuff, that is, I think, poisonous. If it's not this, then it might just be that the weapon is the same (IE it still fires a needle laser) but just called something different OR it might be that they have completely swapped weapons and we just haven't been told. Of course, it might be an oversight, but, hey!

GFP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They have done the grav chute insertion thing on occasion too. I think it would have to be a vet heavy ig force. All with camo cloaks. Missile launcher teams and demo charges in the vet squads. Limited nos of vehicles. Harker for bragg. Use sniper teams as counts as ratlings. Commisar lord and a company command squad(Corbec or Rawne) vox casters throughout. Valks for the chute insertion thing would work too. The thing is they would be from a different regiment or section. The tanith have none of their own. You could use the advisors too.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bah dunno why i spelt treadfethers as feathers, and indeed, i would see them as treadfuckers in english slang. And yeah it would seem the Ghosts used meltas at least on Fortris Binary as like the man said they use meltas to fuse the Vitirian armour together and Gaunt had previously noted that they don't seem to use them. 

In the first book it states the snipers as using needle pattern las rifles, so make of that what you will. The hotshot thing has been quite contradictory to be fair aswell, but generally i don't mind too much


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Suth(?) had a melta in Ghostmaker.

But I'd be careful about using 'early' fluff if you want them to be as 'Tanithy' as possible. I mean, you're not going to give Bragg an assault cannon, right? Just stick with the concept once it settled down and firmed up, ie

Mixed sex 
Matte black unifrom w/ camo capes and long silver warknives, hardly any helmets.
Tanith = pale, dark haired, blue tatoos (mostly celtic designs), wood-effect on their lasrifles [there are no Tanith women]
Verghasite = lighter haired, axe-rake pin on uniform, some are ex-gangers (gang tats, punk haircuts etc) or ex-Vervun Primary (Haller still has his spiked helmet for example) [most (all?) of the women are Verghasite]
Belladon = no particular racial characteristics, forget their symbol (an #81?)
Flamers
Sniper Rifles
Autocannons (more than just Bragg used them, although differing caliber sizes are given ie Genx, 30.cal and 50.cal so it's likely Abnett didn't really know what an autoc was at this point. YMMV with including these)
Heavy Stubbers (Bragg again, Seena and Arilla are a stubber team)
Missile Launchers (treadfethers)
Demo Charges (tube charges)
Commissars (3 of)
No vehicles unless they belong to another regt (attached for the current campaign/mission) or are drawn from a central motor pool (paint up whatever you include in different regt. colours, including crew unless it's just a transport)
Vox, vox everywhere!
Medics
Veterans
oh, and a bagpiper.


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

as far as i can tell the Tanith never wore their helmets, im pretty sure theres a quote from Corbec that talks about the helmets being more likely to be used as a cooking utensil or hooked to the belt then on the troopers' dome. as for the verghast i would almost keep them helmetless too seeing as how they looked up to the Tanith men. the belladons are the only ones i remember reading as wearing the helmets. so,with that said, i am in the middle of making a tanith army and have used green stuff to give all the men slouch hats, and berets or nothing... hope this helps a little


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

just my 2 cents;

On the GW-website you can order some models of the Tanith first and only. It's in the Imperial Guard collecters section. Models have got the camo capes and you can also see the paint scheme. The models are representations of Larkin, Corbec, Milo, Dorden and one Tanith trooper...and chief Ibram!

You can always make your own offcourse, but it's a nice reference to colours and stuff.


----------

